# Moving to NZ from UK - advice



## crb84 (May 17, 2012)

Hi, 

My partner is in the final stages of securing a job offer from a company in New Zealand and the next stage will be for him to apply for his visa allowing him to work & reside there. I would like to go with him and have looked into applying as a partner however it states that you should be living together for 12 months in order to do this. This is not the case - can anyone advise if this is a mandatory requirement for the visa application? If so, could I apply for a working visa (2 years), and after 12 months of living together in NZ apply for residency with him? 

Any replies are much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## chellebubbles (Aug 21, 2010)

Its best to ask a company that deals with visa processing, we used a company in chester, theres no point me putting the website address on here as it will get deleted, but if you google NZ emigration company in chester im sure it will pop up. We got residency visas and had to show documents like joint mortgage, bills, etc etc to show that we had lived together. Good luck!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Not necessarily - but it will if you post email addresses or anything that promotes yourself (them's the rules  )

I'll say what I usually say - if it's a straightforward application why not do it yourself on Immigration New Zealand ? Much cheaper..


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

What immigration want to see is that your are in a genuine stable relationship. Proof of living together is just one helpful piece of evidence to establish this. It is not an absolute pre-requisite. 

My girlfriend got her visa on the back of mine quickly. We had been living together for 11 mths at the time but we also sent in photos of is together, holiday receipts, wedding invitations from friends and a few stat decs from friends all to show we were in a relationship. Visa came back 3 days later so not sure they are quite so thorough on work visa applications rather than permanent resi visas! Am assuming your partner is applying for a work visa not residency. 

Just gather loads of evidence and you'll be fine. Ive just landed in Australia on my way to Auckland and my girlfriend is flying out in 10 days. Good luck with your adventure!
Ed


----------

